# Ways to reduce AF bleeding?



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I seem to remember seeing something about dietary changes helping with heavy periods, but I can't find anything. I'm happily enjoying my 12th month of pp non-af time, but with my other dcs it came back around 14 mo. So, I would love to do whatever I can to make it a bit more bearable. It's always been heavy, but I think it's just been getting heavier. Before my last pregnancy, I got a diva cup. I was really bummed to discover that I had to empty it once an hour for the first several days of my 7-8 day long period.

So, any thoughts?


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you have endo? There are dietary changes that are supposed to help if you do and i think they include cutting out all the good stuff LOL

It was like sugar, caffiene, dairy, meat, and wheat.

not sure what's left to eat really


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Do you have endo? There are dietary changes that are supposed to help if you do and i think they include cutting out all the good stuff LOL

It was like sugar, caffiene, dairy, meat, and wheat.

not sure what's left to eat really









Do you mean endometriosis? I don't think I have it. I had a pretty extensive work up for multiple miscarriages and nothing was found. I've been diagnosed with bad luck.









It probably wouldn't hurt to try cutting those things out though. I've always been quite the coffee lover, so than one will be hard. I may need to negotiate with dh to take over with the house and kids for a few days to detox.









Thanks!


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i know that when i switched from tampons to pads it helped alot but then again you use a diva cup so i'm not really sure


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boysmom2* 
Do you mean endometriosis? I don't think I have it. I had a pretty extensive work up for multiple miscarriages and nothing was found. I've been diagnosed with bad luck.









It probably wouldn't hurt to try cutting those things out though. I've always been quite the coffee lover, so than one will be hard. I may need to negotiate with dh to take over with the house and kids for a few days to detox.









Thanks!

Yeah...I was just wondering because heavy AF is one of the symptoms...feel free to google the rest of the symptoms and see if they match. the only way to know for sure if you have it is with exploritory surgery so nothing in your blood work would alert dr's that you have endometriosis (if you do). The "easiest" way to control it is with birth control (pills/ring/etc.). But if you are ttc that obviously doesn't help.

Just a side note that women with endo are more likely to have m/c and to have trouble ttc


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
Yeah...I was just wondering because heavy AF is one of the symptoms...feel free to google the rest of the symptoms and see if they match. the only way to know for sure if you have it is with exploritory surgery so nothing in your blood work would alert dr's that you have endometriosis (if you do). The "easiest" way to control it is with birth control (pills/ring/etc.). But if you are ttc that obviously doesn't help.

Just a side note that women with endo are more likely to have m/c and to have trouble ttc









I have had a lot of m/c, but have zero trouble getting pregnant. I think I only have to think about DH and I get pregnant!







So, I don't know if that would disqualify me. (I was pregnant 8 times in 7 years and never once tried to get pregnant - in fact I was trying NOT to the first time!) Also, the pregnancies that did end with a healthy baby (3 of them) had absolutely no complications at all. IDK. I'll have to check into it more, I really don't know too much about it.


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

NSAIDs like ibuprofen or aleve (not tylenol) will cut your flow quite a bit.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karmab* 
NSAIDs like ibuprofen or aleve (not tylenol) will cut your flow quite a bit.

Interesting. I usually avoid meds of any kind if at all possible, so I don't usually take anything for cramps. Maybe I'll have to experiment.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I read somewhere a long time ago that if you take a tablespoon of cider vinegar a day it can help with menstrual bleeding. No idea if it works though!


----------



## earth-mama (Oct 3, 2009)

If you had blood work done you may have ruled this out, but hypothyroidism (under-active) can cause heavy flows. Even slightly underactive--or even within the 'norms' but on the low side.

Partner to







(7 years) Mother to Lily







(16 months) 2














and 1


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

I have heard mamas saying that when they switched from tampons and pads to the Diva Cup and/or lunapads, the flow was reduced quite a bit. I'll try that once my stash of ob tampons is used up (can't bring myself to waste stuff, plus they are from Europe with higher medical cotton standards, so I tell myself).

I always thought that Ibuprofen, Naproxen and co thin your blood? Or is it just Aspirin that does that? At any rate, I used to take naproxen (alleve) a day before my cycle per my obgyn to reduce heavy cramping. It works, but well I'm anti meds now... So I avoid it. I noticed that my AF is much, much heavier than pre-baby.

@ Earthmama: Good to know. I just had my levels checked and they just said fine, but I'm waiting for the lab sheet to be mailed to me. I'm at risk for all sorts of thyroid problems, all my family has something but me (under active, over active, hashimotos...)...


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

Yep lowish thyroid rings bells for the heavy flow... did/do you temp? If your bloods are normal but your charts are on the low side that's a sign.
Sorry if TMI but were they clotty? My Mum had fibroids and very heavy periods.
My periods were heavy but now are very light. RRL tea seems to have shortened them and I take EPO too.
Fibroids and Endo are both signs of high estrogen I've heard so exercise and liver cleansing (eg. Milk Thistle) would make sense to help control it. This could be where the coffee comes in because apparently coffee drinkers have higher estrogen levels.
Anyhoo, just thinking aloud, might be useful


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you tried cloth pads? I ran out of sposie pads this last cycle in the middle of my CD1 and in the middle of a garage sale. I used one of DD's old flannel diaper inserts to get me through until I got to the store - BUT I noticed a HUGE difference in flow levels - it was insane, really. I went from heavy gushy flow and having to use overnights on the first 2 days to my normal 3rd or 4th day type of low - medium to light that first day, and then light for 2 more days - and normally I have a 5-6 day period. I am so not a cloth pad person, but after seeing the difference that made, I will be making up some mama cloth for sure.


----------

